# Review: Activate Xtreme by Designer Supplements



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

I just finished a bottle of Activate Xtreme by Designer Supplements I believe it is, and it was a very good overall supplement. I noticed an increase in sex drive after about 7-10 days, no noticeable side effects whatsoever, and my workouts were WAY more intense. I would take 2 preworkout and 2 halfway through the day, and in the course of a month I probably put in 3-4 lbs. I was very happy with the end results of this product, and I'm looking forward to trying my next Designer Supplements products - Lean Xtreme. I've been on the same program and diet forever it seems so changing up my supplements really allows me to completely test out each supplement, etc.

*Overall Rating: 4.5 / 5*

Nothing else I really could have asked for from this supplement.


----------



## nni (Jan 12, 2008)

glad you liked it, and had great results.


----------



## foggia (Jan 13, 2008)

good to hear. I am also considering activate xtreme. How does it compare to mass fx. I had great results with that.


----------



## nni (Jan 13, 2008)

it should be much better thatn mass fx, compare the formulas.


----------

